# Webformate mit Freehand



## bicpi (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo Forum,
ich bin ganz neu bei Freehand dabei und wollte ein paar Buttons als gifs oder jpegs erstellen. Nun kommt aber beim Exportieren mit Freehand (neueste Version) dann nur, naja, ziemlichen Müll raus, alles verschoben, verwischt, überhaupt nicht so wie es aussah im Programm. Was mache ich falsch, wie speichere ich eine webfähige Datei richtig ab?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Juli 2004)

Hi,
also am besten ist es wenn du die Daten makierst und über die Zwischenablage in Photoshop importierst. Du must dann unter Umständen die farben anpassen da Freehand diese zu dunkel darstellt.
Vorteil von PS ist das man durch die Funktion für „Web speichern“ besser die Daten fürs Web vorbereiten kann 
Das sich in Freehand alles Verschiebt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, aber die Ausgabe für Jpg ect. ist auch bei einer funktionierenden Exportfunktion nicht gut.

Ich hoffe ich habe dir helfen können.

Viele Grüße


----------



## bicpi (19. Juli 2004)

Danke für Deine Antwort, auf die Idee mit Zwischenablage wär ich gar nicht gekommen... Ich habe  vor Freehand viel Photoshop benutzt, aber ich dachte gerade für Button und Auflistungszeichen wäre ein Vektorgraphikprogramm viel besser...und in Freehand erstellt, sieht das auch Klasse aus, aber das man nur unzureichend fürs Web exportieren kann, verwundert mich jetzt sehr..inPS sind die Einstellmöglichkeiten in der Hinsicht echt super.
Also ich mach mich mal ran, das mit der Zwischenablage auszuprobieren !
Nochmals Danke ! 
bicpi


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Juli 2004)

Ja das hängt zumteil denke ich mal damit zusammen das es eigentlich nur das Flashformat oder von Adobe das SVG (skalable-vektor-grafics) Format für eine Webveröffentlichung von Vektorgrafiken gibt.


----------

